# handicapped placards use



## nerodog (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi, Can I use the USA issued (state of MA)  blue  handicapped placard in England ?? My mom is travelling with us and I wanted to use it for parking and easier accessibility, walking distance etc. for her... thanks !!


----------



## grest (Jan 27, 2007)

I can't answer that, but last year when we in Arizona, we were told that we could not use my husband's Maine handicapped placard there.  They considered it to be invalid!  We had never encountered this before, nor since anywhere else.
Connie


----------



## BevL (Jan 27, 2007)

That seems silly, doesn't it?  Just because a person is in another province/state, they're suddenly magically healed?


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 27, 2007)

grest said:


> I can't answer that, but last year when we in Arizona, we were told that we could not use my husband's Maine handicapped placard there.  They considered it to be invalid!  We had never encountered this before, nor since anywhere else.
> Connie



The only place I've encountered this in the US is in Washington DC. Very difficult to find parking for the out-of-state handicapped there. I think it's a sin considering how much of OUR money goes into there.

Haven't been to Arizona, though. Maybe all who are or have family members who are handicapped should inundate them with complaints. Maybe if they realize their tourist dollars are at risk they'll rethink this policy.

Sheila


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 27, 2007)

*They are misinformed*

Your Handicap Placard is reciprocal with every other state's (although I don't know about England, you should write the government where you will be visiting and ask).  

I would guess that the people who told you it wasn't any good were not police or municipal parking officers, but other people who were misinformed.  Having a plaque means you can park in any designated handicapped spot.  It doesn't mean you don't have to follow other rules, of course.  At LAS airport, for example, the pickup lot has disabled parking.  There are meters there, and you _will_ get a ticket if you don't put your quarters in.  

If you need more information, look up the traffic laws online for where you are travelling, or obtain a copy of ADA law.  

Fern


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Jan 27, 2007)

*How about in Orlando?*

Can we use our CT handicapped placard in Orlando? And how about on a Rental Car?


----------



## grest (Jan 27, 2007)

Fern Modena said:


> Your Handicap Placard is reciprocal with every other state's (although I don't know about England, you should write the government where you will be visiting and ask).
> 
> I would guess that the people who told you it wasn't any good were not police or municipal parking officers, but other people who were misinformed.  Having a plaque means you can park in any designated handicapped spot.  It doesn't mean you don't have to follow other rules, of course.  At LAS airport, for example, the pickup lot has disabled parking.  There are meters there, and you _will_ get a ticket if you don't put your quarters in.
> 
> ...



I thought so too, Fern...we were parked in a handicap spot at a casino, and someone left us an official looking notice saying the law in Arizona did not allow out of state placards...I am glad to hear that this is not so.
Connie


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 27, 2007)

Official-looking and official are two different things.  It wasn't a ticket.  It was something that someone put on your car to try to keep 'outsiders' from using their parking spaces.

However, if it was an Indian Casino, rules could be different, because many of them consider themselves "sacred ground" and not subject to the local laws.  But that's a whole 'nuther story, and not for TUG.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 27, 2007)

hopetotimeshare said:


> Can we use our CT handicapped placard in Orlando? And how about on a Rental Car?



I've used our Tennessee placard all over Florida.

We have handicapped plates on our own cars, but we keep a placard as well primarily for rental cars. It's also convenient when going to the handicapped lot at places like Disney. If you have the placard, they just wave you on in. Otherwise you have to stop and let them walk back to look at the tag (our state doesn't put tags on the front of the car).

Sheila


----------



## grest (Jan 27, 2007)

Fern Modena said:


> Official-looking and official are two different things.  It wasn't a ticket.  It was something that someone put on your car to try to keep 'outsiders' from using their parking spaces.
> 
> However, if it was an Indian Casino, rules could be different, because many of them consider themselves "sacred ground" and not subject to the local laws.  But that's a whole 'nuther story, and not for TUG.



That may exactly have been the case, Fern..
Connie


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Jan 28, 2007)

sfwilshire said:


> I've used our Tennessee placard all over Florida.
> 
> We have handicapped plates on our own cars, but we keep a placard as well primarily for rental cars. It's also convenient when going to the handicapped lot at places like Disney. If you have the placard, they just wave you on in. Otherwise you have to stop and let them walk back to look at the tag (our state doesn't put tags on the front of the car).
> 
> Sheila



So we just hang it in the window of our rental just like at home and the lot attendants will direct us, no questions asked? Do have to bring all of our DMV paperwork?


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 28, 2007)

You don't need your DMV paperwork.  But you _do_ need to write yourself a big, hairy note to remember to take it home with you instead of leaving it in the rental car (this happens a lot).  I tend to put it in my huge purse between uses, but if you don't carry one of those, you are SIL.

California will issue you a temp to take on vacation if you need it...

Slightly off topic, how long are the placards good for where you live?  When we lived in CA, I think they were only good for two years.  They are good for ten years here (Nevada).

Fern



hopetotimeshare said:


> So we just hang it in the window of our rental just like at home and the lot attendants will direct us, no questions asked? Do have to bring all of our DMV paperwork?


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Jan 28, 2007)

Fern Modena said:


> You don't need your DMV paperwork.  But you _do_ need to write yourself a big, hairy note to remember to take it home with you instead of leaving it in the rental car (this happens a lot).  I tend to put it in my huge purse between uses, but if you don't carry one of those, you are SIL.
> 
> California will issue you a temp to take on vacation if you need it...
> 
> ...



CT - we have 2 placards.  A temporary one for my husband who had back surgery in July, it is red, it's good for one year.  And a permanent one for hubby's grandma that lives with us, she is 83 and in a wheelchair. Hers is blue and good for her lifetime, no renewal date. PS - I do carry one of the biggest purses I have seen.  I am just starting to wean off using a diaper bag which can hold your entire life.


----------



## Keitht (Jan 28, 2007)

nerodog said:


> Hi, Can I use the USA issued (state of MA)  blue  handicapped placard in England ?? My mom is travelling with us and I wanted to use it for parking and easier accessibility, walking distance etc. for her... thanks !!



The simple answer, according to the Department for Transport is "No."
I have copied this directly from their website :-
"The blue badge introduced a standard design of disabled persons' parking card across all European Union (EU) Member States. This enables disabled visitors from within the EU to enjoy the parking concessions provided in the UK by displaying the badge issued under their own national scheme.

For visitors from countries outside of the EU where no formal arrangements currently exist, UK parking enforcement officials may be prepared to recognise your disabled motorists' badges, although that will be entirely at their own discretion. We suggest that you bring your badge with you and check with the local police in the areas you intend to visit."

I would add to that - Do not attempt to use your own badge without checking with the police.  Illegal parking can be dealt with very quickly and very expensively!!  The car may be clamped; removed; or both and you won't get it back until all the charges are paid.  This figure can easily reach a couple of hundred dollars or more.


----------



## nerodog (Jan 28, 2007)

*thanks for the info Keith !*

Wow, I have to say I am surprised. Is there any way an American can apply for a temporary pass while  travelling ?? What  a shame, because the disability is still with you !!!! I would be  happy to write to whomever I should.. would it be wise to  talk with AAA or my Dept of Motor Vehicles here ? Or... are we just out of luck ??? I will take your advice very seriously and not use it without speaking to someone ahead of time.. its small to pack  so that won't be an issue. Thanks for the very important info.


----------



## Keitht (Jan 28, 2007)

There doesn't seem to be any easy way for foreign visitors to apply.  Although it is a national scheme, it is run by the relevant local councils.  There are also fairly strict criteria on who qualifies and how.
This link will take you to the Home Page for information about the Blue Badge Scheme.  That is the disabled parking system for the UK.  
If you can tell me which areas you are planning to visit I can possibly point you in the direction of the required local authority.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 28, 2007)

Fern Modena said:


> Slightly off topic, how long are the placards good for where you live?  When we lived in CA, I think they were only good for two years.  They are good for ten years here (Nevada).
> 
> Fern



Tennessee's "permanent" blue placards are renewed every two years. They started a new thing recently because of abuse. You now have to have your physician recertify your need.

No physician's note required (yet) for the license tag renewals, which are renewed every year like normal plates.

Sheila


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 28, 2007)

It's a shame that some abuse the system therefore requiring those with challenges to have to renew.

But I must say, here in NJ I have seen some of the healthiest people get out of a car with the Blue Badge. It's clear that Grandma lives with them and they take full advantage even when Grandma is not with them. Maybe Grandma is gone and they just kept her tag?

Guess it's just a manifestation of the "it's all about me" society we live in...


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 28, 2007)

John,
I know that some people are using placards which aren't theirs.  But maybe the people you see are entitled to the placards.  Many people's disabilities are "hidden" and they look healthy to you, such as people who have heart problems, some lung disfunctions, etc.  Although walking long distances may be a problem, they "look normal."

Fern


----------



## Keitht (Jan 28, 2007)

Fern,

No doubt you are correct about some apparently fit and healthy people having problems that aren't immediately apparent.  Regrettably, John is also certainly right in his assertion that many people also use the badge because they are too selfish and idle to consider the problems they are creating for those with genuine need.
I have seen people who I know don't have personal needs abusing the system.  They do have family members for whom the system is intended, but they use it as carte blanche to park wherever they want even when travelling alone.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks Keith for expressing my point much more clearly than I did.


----------



## grest (Jan 28, 2007)

Keitht said:


> Fern,
> 
> No doubt you are correct about some apparently fit and healthy people having problems that aren't immediately apparent.  Regrettably, John is also certainly right in his assertion that many people also use the badge because they are too selfish and idle to consider the problems they are creating for those with genuine need.
> I have seen people who I know don't have personal needs abusing the system.  They do have family members for whom the system is intended, but they use it as carte blanche to park wherever they want even when travelling alone.



Few things annoy me more than able-bodied persons using their loved ones' card to save a few steps...I've been known to confront some, but once got my tire slashed for that...now I'm more careful.
Connie


----------



## Keitht (Jan 28, 2007)

In fairness to Nerodog could we please discuss misuse/abuse of handicapped placards in a seperate thread (if at all) as I suspect it will fall under the 'contentious issues' edict of the site.
I would hate the valid content of this topic to get lost.


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Jan 28, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> It's a shame that some abuse the system therefore requiring those with challenges to have to renew.
> 
> But I must say, here in NJ I have seen some of the healthiest people get out of a car with the Blue Badge. It's clear that Grandma lives with them and they take full advantage even when Grandma is not with them. Maybe Grandma is gone and they just kept her tag?
> 
> Guess it's just a manifestation of the "it's all about me" society we live in...



Nine times out of ten, we don't my hubby's placard because we don't like to take up the space if there isn't adequate handicapped parking, for those who truly need them, his disability can be debilitating at times but for the most part we are able bodied people.  Grandma is completely paralyzed from the waist down so we have no choice there.


----------



## nerodog (Jan 29, 2007)

*more info/ handicapped pass*

 Hi all, thanks for all the responses , comments, etc.. all helpful.  I called the British Tourist Authority this AM and they suggested  www.tourismforall.org.uk as a good start off point also... You can also email the organizations which deals with disabilities at info.at tourismforall.org. uk. I hope this helps fellow travellers. I also called the American AAA and they referred me to the BTA for more info. I will bring along the pass and ask as I go... .if I get more info from this organization I will post it as well.


----------

